# swift again 3



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi to all,sorry to go on again but after reading/replying to dragsters comments. Surprise surprise what did I receive this morning via this web site an e-mail from Swift customer relations inviting me to call or e-mail them to dicuss my van's problems. It was singed by a MR K Powell at Swift's even had a contact telephone number!!
So i took the time to send them a e-mail with the list of my complaints sorry Faults lol!! and now await their response. Anyway as the afternoon wore on and the more I thought about I decided to phone him,what a waste of time call went like this,ring ring -answer-female computer voice, menu.then sub- menu again this time another voice saying "you are a valued customer" we will put you through to a customer agent to help and assist you ,then music. This was repeated several times while I was left hanging on for 12 mins before i gave up.Tried an hour and had a repeat but only lasted 7 mins before I hung up again.
So Mr K Powell if you are reading this answer my e-mail.give me a direct contact number and I will call you.If this is not possible i and my wife await your reply


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Dont you give up hound him, swift are monitoring this site so they know what is going on i just posted a reply to someone regarding there bed collapsing in a sundance and i dont mince my words, you have a problem and they should put it right just make sure you get to him before his holiday


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

I think that K Powell is a lady.

Russell


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Rapide561

How are your Swift Problems doing? Hope they are being addressed faster than our Adria's!!

BTW, the mysterious K POWELL from Swift may be female or a woman - ladies return phone calls and messages promprtly!! lol :lol:


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Clearly all these problems have been around for some time. In which case one has to question, the implied suggestion in Swift 's response that this has only just come to their notice. 

If they weren't aware, then why not ? I would suggest that either their expressed commitment towards customer care is an empty commitment or they are in denial, because it is self evident that they do very little to remedy the problem. Given the history I suspect their response on this site are purely cynically, motivated to try to preserve what remains of their credability rather than to adopt a different approach on their part.

Action not words are what's required now to prove their commitment to Swift owners or prospective owners. Personally, I have changed my alloegance and will not return to Swift unless they change radically


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*



doc_cam said:


> Rapide561
> 
> How are your Swift Problems doing? Hope they are being addressed faster than our Adria's!!
> 
> BTW, the mysterious K POWELL from Swift may be female or a woman - ladies return phone calls and messages promprtly!! lol :lol:


Hi

I only wanted to point out that I think the person by the name K Powell is a lady - I am not suggesting men return calls faster than ladies! Blimey!

Then again, there could easily be two K Powells.

Russell


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

either way they dont answer the phone


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Swift by name,

But not by nature :?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Identification*

I am Mrs Kath Powell, female definitely not male. I head up Customer Services for Swift. I have been on our account and cannot see where I can change from Mr to Mrs so I will have to remain Mr on the forum!

Regards
Kath


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Well hello Mrs Kath Powell it is indeed nice to hear from you at long last, I am sure that your gender is not an issue with us as normally we are a friendly bunch. But as you are aware there are many of your customers on this site that have issues with Swift, mainly on their build quality or rather lack of it. If you have the time to reply to what gender you are it surprises me that you have not found time to answer your calls regarding more important issues. If you read this forum you will have realised that one of the members has cancelled his new Swift motorhome in favour of another, that has cost you £40.000 plus. There are dozens of complaints unanswered if you keep going down this road you will lose many more customers

As far as I am concerned my main problem is parts, how in gods name can you sell motrrhomes and not keep parts. It is utterly ridiculous you don't see car manufacturers without a good supply of parts so why should your company be any different. I could order an engine from Germany and I would receive it in 72 hours. If I order a cushion from you it takes 4 to 6 weeks. if I order a door it takes 6 weeks, in fact most of your parts take 6 weeks. When we spend our hard earned money investing in one of your motorhomes we expect a good back up and a reasonable level of service and I have to say judging by the complaints in that department you are sadly lacking.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Keep up the pressure*

Nice to see Swift are monitoring our site, with our membership we should be able to bring some serious muscle to bear on the abismle state of affairs in the British motor home industry.

I've recently swopped to a Pilot after a Bessacar, never again will I think of buying a British built unit.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I should be getting my m/h in a few weeks time and it`s not British. I`m glad that I took my time to choose a m/h because at first I liked many of the British makes but,having trolled through this site and others I was put off by the amount of complaints and disgruntled owners of British built m/h`s.Looks to me like it`s gonna get worse before it gets better IMO.
Of coarse there is no guarantee that my continental van will come without probs,but I do hear less people complaining about them which instills more confidence in me.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I Think this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-30431-.html

and this one are comimg to the same conclusion?

Richard...


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

one happy to be ex-swift 635G owner and never to be repeated exercise which is a shame as the mhome looked gorgeous , drove well but was let down by swifts lack of interest in the end customer. 

1) Improper seals on hekis - EVENTUALLY corrected with the proper Heki seals fitted and extra mushroom vents to meet UK gas regs installed to stop kids freezing in the back during travelling but only after serious levels of hassling them and their MD by letter , phone and email.

2) Ridiculous seatbelt design which on maiden voyage resulted in my infant ( despite CORRECTLY fitted child seat ) ending up upside down hanging on seat belt after a long roundabout ( funnily enough brownhills newark roundabout ) - solution - none forthcoming and my kind offer to display this fault to them in their car park met to no avail - we had to jury rig the inner child seat to the outer ( window side ) seat belt to stop this happening - if they are not bothered about critical safety errors then why would they care about anything else- they just quoted whatever the number certificate the vehicle had passed on its conversion and that was good enough for them - BRING ON OUR NEW GERMAN VAN! Swift - NEVER AGAIN!! 

And I hope they do monitor this site and I will never forget the awful customer service I received at their hands on a 50K motorhome and will bring it up in public whenever given the opportunity and hope that others also reconsider their buying decision in favour of other manufacturersas it seems it allready happening.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Clearly Swift do monitor this site but their responses,like the build quality and their customer care is woefully inadequate. I have no doubt that when they eventually decide that they can nolonger bury their heads in the sand they will respond by rationalising their responsibility rather than acknowledging it.

Come on Swift. I challenge you to prove me wrong, to offer something of substance other than empty committments and rationalised excuses, come on I dare you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Identification*



SwiftGroup said:


> I am Mrs Kath Powell, female definitely not male. I head up Customer Services for Swift. I have been on our account and cannot see where I can change from Mr to Mrs so I will have to remain Mr on the forum!
> 
> Regards
> Kath


Or forget the Mr or Mrs, we are informal here. So Kath it is then. Easy as that. Sorted.

Russell


----------



## 102933 (Feb 13, 2007)

*swift*

well having read this lot you have written I'm thinking on the same lines, looks like they may have another swift to sell because if they don't buck up then the van i bought goes back make no mistake, certainly will not buy one or another British van again with the experience we've had that's for sure. were too old and infirm for this c--p.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Let me first say It is good to see that at least one of the Manufacturers is prepared to monitor the site but if the total input is to point out their gender then so be is some will be aware I will shortly be having to purchase a new Motorhome. My wife 100% wants a Swift Bolero and we have travelled about looking. I will be showing her these posts and 100% will not be spending our hard earned money on what is obviously a poor product and even poorer backup.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Let me first say It is good to see that at least one of the Manufacturers is prepared to monitor the site but if the total input is to point out their gender .


Swift are responding to postings on this forum very fast and following up with PMs or e-mails as necessary. These often include contacting Fiat or the dealer or acting a go-between in our case.

I wish that we had not had to have any contact at all with them from the point of buying our MH but, given that we had, I can't fault their customer service now. I'm a much happier bunny than I was a few months ago !

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

I agree with Chris - in that I am a happer bunny than I was a few weeks ago.

Swift have, I believe, applied some pressure to Fiat re the water/windscreen thing.

Ultimately of course, a faulty van will likely need to go back to the dealer - whatever its' marque, but at least in my case - and having read various postings on the forum, Swift are trying to get involved.

I have ordered another Swift - as you maybe aware, but of course, the proof of the pudding is in the eating. I can't wait to get it and get on the ferry!

Russell


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Dragster. I would like to just say that motor manufacturers are no better than motorhome builders. They are all tarred with the same brush. They are quick to take the hard earned shekles but not at all swift to try to put things right. We are still waiting at the beginning of the 5th week for a BSI Unit which Peugeot tell us has to be sourced from Fiat!
This is after only having our Firestorm140 for 5 weeks :roll: :twisted:


----------

